# What You Should Know Before Booking a Cruise Ship Balcony Room



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 14, 2017)

What You Should Know Before Booking a Cruise Ship Balcony Room
By Nicole Dossantos/ Cruises/ Fox News Travel/ foxnews.com

"Balcony rooms give you the opportunity to escape the crowded decks and unwind on your own private terrance.

This all sounds great, but the truth is that these rooms can be much pricier than a typical suite so you may want to consider whether it's really worth it. If you’re embarking on a week-long cruise, you may want to spend the extra money since you'll have more time at sea...."





Review these tips before booking a cruise ship balcony room.  (iStock)


Richard


----------



## silentg (Jan 15, 2017)

We went on a cruise a few years ago. We didn't get a balcony. My sister and Mum had a balcony, they complained about the Salt chunks that accumulated on the balcony from the ocean water. We spend so little time in our cabin, I just need a window to look out.
Silentg


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2017)

The best place to read information on cruising can be found at the web site called cruise critic .
This web site will cover all the cruise lines and all kinds of information about cruising and it is free. Inside cabins and ocean views cabins are cheaper than balcony and suite cabins on cruise ships.
We have been cruising for over 15 years and we have never had salt chunks on our balcony. Soot yes.
Rough seas yes.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a big problem with author article. I have never seen or heard of a 12 to 15 inches deep balcony on today' cruise ship . I wish the author would have named this cruise ship and cruise line.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 15, 2017)

We've done Inside, Ocean View and Balcony, and found that, unless the scenery is special, an Inside cabin makes sense to us -- but higher than the 1st & 2nd cabin-levels. For Alaska (cruise this Summer), I'm told that one should have a balcony on the starboard (right) side if Northbound and port (left) if Southbound -- facing the mainland.

The NOAA website relates this origin for the terms starboard & port --
"In the early days of boating, before ships had rudders on their centerlines, boats were controlled using a steering oar. Most sailors were right handed, so the steering oar was placed over or through the right side of the stern. Sailors began calling the right side the steering side, which soon became "starboard" by combining two Old English words: _stéor_ (meaning "steer") and _bord_ (meaning "the side of a boat").

"As the size of boats grew, so did the steering oar, making it much easier to tie a boat up to a dock on the side opposite the oar. This side became known as larboard, or "the loading side." Over time, larboard—too easily confused with starboard—was replaced with port. After all, this was the side that faced the port, allowing supplies to be ported aboard by porters."

.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2017)

Talent312 what is the smallest balcony on a cruise ship, you have every seen?


----------



## LurkerBee (Jan 15, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> I have a big problem with author article. I have never seen or heard of a 12 to 15 inches deep balcony on today' cruise ship . I wish the author would have named this cruise ship and cruise line.


Some cruise ships have Juliette balconies.  For examples, if you scroll about halfway down this page, you will see the Eurodam's (Holland America) julliette balconies.  Some MSC ships also have some. Only about 6 or 10 per ship, but they do exist.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, considering the source of the article, it was as expected. There is a difference between the balconies/verandas of ocean cruisers and river cruise ships. The river cruise variety have the French variety that (generally) are too narrow for even a chair, while ocean cruisers (generally) have room for chairs/loungers and a table. 
We have opted for the balcony on all the cruises we've taken for the better part of the last 20 years. Some cruises, the balconies get more use than others. As the article says, check the itinerary. You won't use the balcony much on a December Trans-Atlantic cruise. OTOH, for a Panama Canal or New Zealand or mid-season Alaska cruise, being able to have your own private space outdoors can be darn pleasant. Also if your cruise is port intensive, being able to have your breakfast on the balcony and watch the goings-on in the ports is very interesting. I remember a day in Chile watching men unloading tuna fish from the day's catch. Of course some ports are pretty industrial, and not particularly scenic.
If you opt for a balcony cabin. REALLY pore over the ship's deck plans. You can fairly easily discern which cabins have restricted views, might be above on-deck smoking areas, or below a disco- important if you want to go to bed early.

Just like timeshares, those who immerse themselves in as much information as possible get more out of the experience. And for cruises, the go-to place for all knowledge 'cruise', is www.cruisecritic.com/ not Fox news.

Jim


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 15, 2017)

We have cruised 7 times.  We have booked inside, ocean view and veranda.  We also upgraded to a veranda once at the port.  Is the veranda great?  Yes, of course it is but it is not absolutely a must for us.  It all depends on how many people in our travel party (more people, less time in the cabin/veranda), are we treating our adult/married/kids?  are we taking any other vacations that year, etc. etc.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 15, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Talent312, what is the smallest balcony on a cruise ship, you have every seen?



I'm not a balcony guru, but the balconies I've seen have been ~48" wide, enuff for 2 little chairs and a small table... and close enuff to your neighbors to sniff smoke as they puff away on their balconies.

This website shows cabin+balcony layouts by ship: http://www.cruisemapper.com/cabins
"Those on Princess and NCl ships [are] among the smallest compared to other big-ship lines.
In our cruise deck plans, we list room sizes and the size of the balcony."

For an article on the best balconies, see: http://www.cntraveler.com/stories/2013-01-29/best-cruise-balconies-2013.

Coral Princess:





.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 15, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> I'm not a balcony guru, but the balconies I've seen have been ~48" wide, enuff for 2 little chairs and a small table... and close enuff to your neighbors to sniff smoke as they puff away on their balconies.
> 
> This website shows cabin+balcony layouts by ship: http://www.cruisemapper.com/cabins
> "Those on Princess and NCl ships [are] among the smallest compared to other big-ship lines.
> ...


 Talent312,

Thanks for the additional info about balconies.

Best wishes for the New Year

Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2017)

Our favorites on Celebrity are mid-ship at each end of the 'bulge'. (Solstice class) They are nearly double size and wedge shaped. Plenty of room for a couple of lounges (Celebrity deck chairs open to lounge size) and a good size table. As a bonus, those cabins are just steps from the elevators and central atrium with access to the library, Apple store, and with live music much of the time. We had friends with a suite at the rear corner, and I swear the balcony was well over 1000 sq.ft.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for your dimension; to the author what cruise line and not a river boat has a 12 to 15 inches depth balcony?


----------



## PamMo (Jan 15, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks for your dimension; to the author what cruise line and not a river boat has a 12 to 15 depth balcony?



MSC - see photos here:  http://boards.cruisecritic.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1732552


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2017)

To PamMo thanks for the posts/thread from CruiseCritic. What was MSC thinking.

"Knowledge is Power", PamMo did you read the whole thread on CruiseCritic?  This is not a "balcony cabin." according to MSC Divina website.

This is an "Ocean View Cabin." size of the stateroom is 185 sq. ft.

This ship was built in 2012.

The size of the MSC Divina balcony cabins are 194 sq ft. The balcony size are 42 sq ft.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 16, 2017)

To have or not to have a balcony is a personal choice. I've known many cruisers who only book an inside room, saving the $$ for shopping, shore excursions, meals in nice restaurants while in port et......Most of those cruisers spend little time in the cabin past sleeping and, since it's an inside cabin, they get nice and dark when it's time to sleep.

Personally I'd be fine with an inside cabin but, my wife is somewhat claustrophobic and the relatively small stateroom space is more than she can handle. We've cruised in outside cabins but, generally prefer the balcony cabins, even when the balcony is on the smallish side. the sliding door provides a better view out to the ocean than a porthole or window, we like being on a higher deck vs a lower deck and, I enjoy occasionally standing on the balcony and taking in the ocean air or watching the wake created as the ship sails on. As mentioned it can be fun viewing while in port as well. Especially entertaining is watching those getting back late to the ship as they scurry along trying to get back before the gangplank is raised. We've seen more than few people standing on the dock shouting at the ship as it pulls away and a few who have paid for the pilot boat to bring them out to the ship before it hits the open sea's. Trust me, you do NOT want to try to climb up the ladder on the side of the ship with your shopping bag while both the pilot boat and cruise ship are bouncing on the wave. Entertaining to watch, would be so fun as a participant.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 16, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> To PamMo thanks for the posts/thread from CruiseCritic. What was MSC thinking.
> 
> "Knowledge is Power", PamMo did you read the whole thread on CruiseCritic?  This is not a "balcony cabin." according to MSC Divina website.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Pedro, I read the whole thread and noted the concern that some US bookings sold that configuration as a balcony cabin, while MSC lists it as ocean view in their brochure. It would be a nice surprise getting an ocean view cabin with a Juliette balcony (I like fesh air), but if I thought I was getting a usable balcony, I would be extremely disappointed!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 16, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> Especially entertaining is watching those getting back late to the ship as they scurry along trying to get back before the gangplank is raised. We've seen more than few people standing on the dock shouting at the ship as it pulls away and *a few who have paid for the pilot boat to bring them out to the ship before it hits the open sea*'s. Trust me, you do NOT want to try to climb up the ladder on the side of the ship with your shopping bag while both the pilot boat and cruise ship are bouncing on the wave. Entertaining to watch, would be so fun as a participant.



I've seen (and been among those) hustling to the gangway before a departure. We usually are in a restaurant for sail away, so I honestly have NEVER seen anyone on the dock yelling for the ship to return. As to the accented part above, are you sure? This is a safety issue and the transfer between moving vessels is highly regulated and requires training. It is not something entered into lightly. I can't imagine any entity, cruise line or maritime pilot that would assume the responsibility.

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep, we've seen it happen twice. Once was a lady with a LOT of shopping bags. It looked dangerous and scary. After one of these incidents I was speaking with our waiter about what we saw. He said it was at least $500 to have a pilot boat bring you out to the ship. When we were cruising I didn't have good camera's and never thought about taking pictures or recording what was going on. Sort of wish I had now. The most fun has been on ships with guests on balcony's yelling and cheering on the late guests as they run for the ship.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 16, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> ...We've seen more than few people standing on the dock shouting at the ship as it pulls away and a few who have paid for the pilot boat to bring them out to the ship before it hits the open sea's.



I'd sooner find a way to meet the ship at it's next port of call.
Many cruise lines have local port agents to deal with this issue.
We take our passports with us in case of this or other emergency.
.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 17, 2017)

I cruised with a male friend (not BF) who insisted he could not stand an inside cabin .. he needed to SEE the sky & ocean. Paid for a "port hole" ... which was to me _funny after we boarded_. It did NOT open and was at water level ... about 12" or less in diameter. You sometimes could see the sky to determine if it was day or night. And if it the sea was rough... it was mostly underwater.

Another cruise was an interior cabin ... others in my group had the balcony cabins .. one of each side of the ship ... better to see the glaciers.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 17, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> others in my group had the balcony cabins .. one of each side of the ship ... better to see the glaciers.



That's what we're doing during our Alaska cruise this Summer. I had booked a balcony stateroom long ago for spouse and I.  Last year we were in Virginia visiting my best friend from high school and his wife, who remain lifelong friends. We told them about our upcoming cruise, and they said they enjoyed taking cruises, too.  Next thing we knew, they'd booked the same cruise as ours, and have a stateroom opposite ours.  We will tag-team viewing the glaciers, plan on taking a few excursions together, and they'll be there to help celebrate our wedding anniversary.  It's shaping up to be a great time! 

Dave


----------



## Dori (Jan 21, 2017)

We have only been on one cruise, but I knew I would feel very claustrophobic in an inside cabin. We booked a cabin with a small window, and I was fine with that. I doubt we would spend the extra money on a balcony cabin.

Dori


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 21, 2017)

Dori said:


> We have only been on one cruise, but I knew I would feel very claustrophobic in an inside cabin. We booked a cabin with a small window, and I was fine with that. I doubt we would spend the extra money on a balcony cabin.
> 
> Dori



Ocean view cabins are nice and you can save tons of dollars to spend on other things aboard ship.


----------



## Elli (Jan 21, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Ocean view cabins are nice and you can save tons of dollars to spend on other things aboard ship.


On the other hand, it's so nice to be able to open the balcony door in the morning and get some ocean air coming in.  Once you've tried out a balcony cabin, it's hard to do without, even though having to spend the extra money.


----------



## Lou (Jan 23, 2017)

We like a balcony. Our last cruise was to Alaska and we had a balcony, just not a covered one.  So quite often it rained and we found the balcony unusable. Next time we will make sure the balcony (on an Alaska cruise) is a covered one.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 7, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> I'm not a balcony guru, but the balconies I've seen have been ~48" wide, enuff for 2 little chairs and a small table... and close enuff to your neighbors to sniff smoke as they puff away on their balconies.
> 
> 
> Coral Princess:
> ...


Thanks for this info..I never thought of smokers on balconies.. but that would totally ruin our trip.  Not only do we not like the smoke, I have asthma and DH has trouble breathing then,  so that would be terrible.  Any ships that would not allow that?  Or would have non-smoking balcony areas considering that it can be a health issue for many?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 7, 2017)

Information only: Celebrity and Royal Caribbean cruise lines does not allow smoking on any of their balconies.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 7, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Information only: Celebrity and Royal Caribbean cruise lines does not allow smoking on any of their balconies.


Not that it stops some people.  I could smell smoke coming from somewhere near our Celebrity balcony this summer.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

Glynda said:


> Not that it stops some people.  I could smell smoke coming from somewhere near our Celebrity balcony this summer.


On cruisecritic, someone cruising on a Celebrity cruise ship reported that they complained to the room steward and the people in that cabin were given 2 warnings and on the 3rd report, they were booted off at the next port.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 7, 2017)

If every smoker would convert to E Cigs (no smell no second hand dangerous smoke) as I did for my 60th Birthday everyone would be happier. The problem is most governmental entities in the USA treat them the same as Tobacco Cigarettes. While in Great Britain they are working at getting Tobacco Smokers to switch to E Cigs


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 7, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Information only: Celebrity and Royal Caribbean cruise lines does not allow smoking on any of their balconies.


Oh, thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Information only: Celebrity and Royal Caribbean cruise lines does not allow smoking on any of their balconies.


Or darn near anywhere else. There is a small corner of the covered area around the pool port side where smoking is allowed, and on the aft part of the boat deck (where the lifeboats are) where there are no balcony cabins directly above or behind the area. Otherwise (iirc) there is no smoking in cabins, on balconies, in bars or any enclosed area. It's one of the 'little things' that makes us Celebrity loyalists.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Information only: Celebrity and Royal Caribbean cruise lines does not allow smoking on any of their balconies.



Neither does Holland America. We spent a lot of time on our balcony, and I never smelled any smoke.

Dave


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 7, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> If every smoker would convert to E Cigs (*no smell* no second hand dangerous smoke) as I did for my 60th Birthday everyone would be happier.


BS.  E cigs still stink and if you think they don't, your delusional.  They may not be quite as bad a regular cigarettes, but I can't stand being around them.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 7, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Information only: Celebrity and Royal Caribbean cruise lines does not allow smoking on any of their balconies.


AFAIK, Norwegian has the same policy (at least they did on the last two cruises we went on...).

Kurt


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 7, 2017)

My wife and all my friends swear there is no smell. Now people may be using those Hugh glass like things that they can put all sorts of things in including Hash Oil, etc. In my mind an E Cig is a simple two part device - battery unit (keep and recharge) and water vapor nicotine unit (dispose after use). They even look like a cigarette with a glow. I could smoke it in your bathroom and you would never know.

In Great Britain they are trying to encourage tobacco users to switch to E Cigarettes.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 8, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> In Great Britain they are trying to encourage tobacco users to switch to E Cigarettes.



From my observations in London this week, they are failing miserably. 

Cheers


----------



## klpca (Oct 8, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> BS.  E cigs still stink and if you think they don't, your delusional.  They may not be quite as bad a regular cigarettes, but I can't stand being around them.
> 
> Kurt


We vacationed with friends a few years ago. Both smoked ecigs ("we're non smokers now"). We were treated to the delights of apple pie scent and chocolate mint. Both were so gross. I tried, but finally just left them out on the patio to smoke by themselves. It was really stinky.


----------



## cissy (Oct 8, 2017)

I always book a balcony.  I really enjoy having my morning coffee out there, as well as a nightcap before turning in.  I love the sea air.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 8, 2017)

Mine are unscented. Perhaps you should tell tour friends how gross the scented E Cigs are. I assume you also don't like scented candles. I hate them. I have to leave many stores because of all the scents.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 8, 2017)

I've never understood why so many peep seem to think that putting non-food objects in their mouths and inhaling toxic substances is a good idea or even acceptable behavior in public. There may have been a time when it was considered "cool" or perhaps "sophisticated," but to me, it shows a lack of respect for one-self and fellow travellers.

BTW, I also don't understand why so many peep seem to think that treating their bodies as a pincushion to be festooned with tattoos and jewelry in various places is a good idea, either. <grumpy old man/off>

.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> I've never understood why so many peep seem to think that putting non-food objects in their mouths and inhaling toxic substances is a good idea or even acceptable behavior in public. There may have been a time when it was considered "cool" or perhaps "sophisticated," . . . .


Time marches on, but a truth remains a truth. My dad said to me of tobacco smoking pipes, "It gives a wise man time to think, and to a fool, something to put in his mouth."

Jim


----------



## klpca (Oct 8, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> BTW, I also don't understand why so many peep seem to think that treating their bodies as a pincushion to be festooned with tattoos and jewelry in various places is a good idea, either. <grumpy old man/off>
> 
> .


Whenever my kids laugh at my 1980s hair/clothes/glasses (!) I tell them I'm glad none of it was permanent.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 8, 2017)

klpca said:


> Whenever my kids laugh at my 1980s hair/clothes/glasses (!) I tell them I'm glad none of it was permanent.



Every time I see this image I wonder what this guy will look like in 30 years.  

And also whether he sounds like a calliope when the wind blows...

Dave,


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 8, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Every time I see this image I wonder what this guy will look like in 30 years.
> 
> And also whether he sounds like a calliope when the wind blows...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately between drugs and suicides, the people like this usually never get old.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Unfortunately between drugs and suicides, the people like this usually never get old.


If it's happiness that they are in search of, it seems they've made a wrong turn somewhere. Sad.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 8, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> BTW, I also don't understand why so many peep seem to think that treating their bodies as a pincushion to be festooned with tattoos and jewelry in various places is a good idea, either. <grumpy old man/off>


You forgot to add:

"And get off my lawn!!!"



Kurt


----------



## Luanne (Oct 8, 2017)

klpca said:


> We vacationed with friends a few years ago. Both smoked ecigs ("we're non smokers now"). We were treated to the delights of apple pie scent and chocolate mint. Both were so gross. I tried, but finally just left them out on the patio to smoke by themselves. It was really stinky.


I don't even care what they smell (or don't smell) like.  I think they look ridiculous.  Personal opinion only.  This is from a former smoker.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 8, 2017)

Luanne said:


> I don't even care what they smell (or don't smell) like.  I think they look ridiculous.  Personal opinion only.  This is from a former smoker.



I quit smoking nearly 20 years ago after many years of smoking heavily.  (Thanks, US Navy! Work breaks were given to those who needed a "smoke break" while nonsmokers kept working. No wonder I started smoking back then!) I haven't looked back.  But now, when I look around, I see people trying to manipulate their habit into something they think is socially tolerable.  I don't understand why they even bother.  I didn't smoke so I could taste apple pie or chocolate mint. Easier to just quit, and be done with it.  Reality check: In the first four months after I quit, I'd saved the money I would have spent on cigarettes, and I put a down payment on a used car.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> I quit smoking nearly 20 years ago after many years of smoking heavily.  (Thanks, US Navy! Work breaks were given to those who needed a "smoke break" while nonsmokers kept working. No wonder I started smoking back then!) I haven't looked back.  But now, when I look around, I see people trying to manipulate their habit into something they think is socially tolerable.  I don't understand why they even bother.


It was the same in the Army. "Smoke 'em if ya got 'em, the rest of you guys, keep working." I finally quit them 26 1/2 years ago, but they're getting the last laugh. I have about half of 'normal', expected lung capacity for a 70 y.o.  I don't have much time or sympathy for those still addicted. They stink, they wreck your clothes, car, house, and they WILL kill you. Those who say that vape is harmless are just getting that misinformation from the vape makers and sellers. Putting (unknown)foreign substances into your lungs/bloodstream simply CANNOT be good for you.

See, these TUG threads do sometimes have their own twists and turns.

<soapbox mode: OFF>

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 8, 2017)

Jim, you and I need to go out for a drink sometime.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Jim, you and I need to go out for a drink sometime.  LOL!


Pendleton's about halfway & there's a nice brewpub.


----------

